# I dont wanna lose my life...



## thebrit (Feb 24, 2009)

j


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,I dont know exacly why this is happening to you, and I dont have any tips for ya, but I just wanted to tell you a bit about my case so you can see that your not alone with these problems, and some have it much worse than you. Im a 15 year old girl and ive been through many medical tests, endoscopies, ive been hospitalized a few times and im common patient in emergency. Ive had constant pain for 6 months straight, where I couldnt go to school and ive just started going back a few 1/2 days since last week. I often get pain that will make me crouch on the floor for hours until the pain would calm down. The hospital says that im the worst case of ibs that theyve ever seen and that they dont know how a kid of my age can manage my pain without going insane or fall into depression. There were many complications with my problem and their redoing another endoscopy to check again for ulcerative colitis.I know this dosnt really help you solve your problem, but I just wanted you to notice that you could of lost a lot more than you did, so that you sont think that your alone with problems that make you lose a part of your regular life. You could of been like me and lost even my ability to walk for months because I didnt have anymore strenght!!!!!Melissa


----------

